
My landlord offered me $35K to move out - prostoalex
https://la.curbed.com/2018/7/26/17608272/cash-for-keys-tenant-buyout-offer
======
gamblor956
Down the street from their apartment (presumably the building next to the
Emerson, or else the Bunker Hill Tower Apartments down the hill) are 2 bedroom
units in a nice apartment complex in the heart of Little Tokyo (built within
the last 3 years) that a month ago were available for $2400...

Blows their argument about rent costs out of the water. They're just humble-
bragging about the size of their buyout offer.

------
ebikelaw
$35k, that's cute. A friend of mine was the tenant of a rent-controlled
victorian house in SF's mission and the landlord's heirs paid him a quarter
million to get lost. He took the money and bought a house in Oregon. The
landlords sold the building for over $4 million. They had been paying property
taxes on an assessment of about $100k.

~~~
kovrik
Sorry, maybe I'm just tired, but I think I'm missing something.

I live in New Zealand and here it is a normal practice for landlords to offer
a fixed-term tenancy agreement for 6-12 month. When it expires, then
landlord/tenant can decide whether they want to sign another one (fixed-term),
otherwise it becomes periodic.

Isn't it the case in US? I mean what's the point of wasting $250k if you can
just wait for 6-12 months?

Or why can't they sell the building with a tenant? Why move out, what's the
problem? It is a common practice here in NZ too.

~~~
jstr
You may be surprised to learn that New Zealand has some of the poorest rights
for tenants in the developed world.

In most of the US, Europe and other Western countries lease holders have
rights to continued lease and reasonable modification of properties
(repainting, etc.).

In Germany for example, many apartments are rented without kitchens, and with
plain white walls. It's expected lease holders will decorate and install their
own fixed furnishings and return the property to its original condition when
they leave.

~~~
nolite
Same in France for the kitchens

------
techbio
Rent control basically doesn't exist outside of NYC, DC, LA, and Bay Area:

[http://landlord.com/rent_control_laws_by_state.htm](http://landlord.com/rent_control_laws_by_state.htm)

~~~
mrlatinos
Liberals still don't understand free markets

~~~
dang
Please don't post ideological battle comments to HN.

------
refurb
_Gross calls what’s happening an “economic ethnic cleansing.”_

Jesus. He’s comparing people being paid to move out to genocide.

That might be a tad overboard.

~~~
tomjakubowski
"Ethnic cleansing" doesn't mean the same thing as "genocide".

If, say, Poland decided next week to deport everyone with a German surname
from the country, that would qualify as ethnic cleansing, even though it is
clearly not genocide because no one was killed.

